# How qualified one must be to apply for WST position?



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey, I have a doubt regarding the Software team and the projects. I have seen the first time issues labelled posts on GitHub and it takes me time to get used to Reach and js frameworks as I mostly do C++ and Python in my day to day activties. What is the learning curve to expect when we really want to contribute to the software and tools that are created for making competitions much easier to organise and handle from the software side.


----------

